# Black Lake NY - Big Fall Smallies



## MrSimon (Mar 8, 2018)

I fish up here every year ... and it just keeps getting better. This particular trip I decided I would focus completely on catching big smallies. It was late October and I had the entire 11,000 acre lake to myself. Can't beat that!

https://youtube.com/watch?v=Ok-f5El1jUQ


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi MrSimon,
It's been a long time. Hope things are well. Glad to see your still out there after them. 

Ji


----------



## MrSimon (Mar 9, 2018)

Jim said:


> Hi MrSimon,
> It's been a long time. Hope things are well. Glad to see your still out there after them.
> 
> Ji



Thanks! Yeah, I kind of drifted away from forums for a while. Honestly, I kind of got fed up with the internet as a whole and boycotted it :wink: 

But this site is one of my favorite communities of people!!!

And besides, I've got three aluminum boats in my back yard that all need some attention ..... so what better place to be, right?!?!


----------

